# My new girl is in the cart!



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had Tipsey nearly 5 months. She was barely handled when I got her and I had doubts whether we would make it together. Here she is yesterday. (A friend took this with a phone, and we were turning into her so it is not a very good photo, but at least it will be a reference for our progress.)

I think the harness is all right on her, and she seems to fit fine in my Jerald runabout, A size cart. She is wearing a halter, as my sister had her on a lead line when we first started.

I was planning to use the sulky with quick hitch--which is what we've practiced with-- but when we went out, the tire was down (ruptured valve stem!). What to do!! We figured we would go ahead and try her in the cart harness while there was plenty of support. She stood perfectly while we did all the adjustments. I didn't use the breeching at first, but after we drove a little and she had to go down a little incline, we put the breeching on. She used it perfectly to brake the cart on the gentle inclines. She had one little episode, but in less than 2 seconds was under control and back into her job.

So, now I am ready to move forward. We will still continue ground driving excercises but I do think she was ready for a bigger job.

Tipsey is my first shetland and my first mare. After my little 32" guys, her 36" is a big change, and somewhat intimidating. I want to go forward slowly until we are both confident. She is a sweet girl.

www.cassphoto.com/incart8-12.jpg


----------



## Renolizzie (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the progress report. I am probably going to get another mini but it definitely has to be bigger than Wiseguy who is only 31 1/2 inches tall. He can pull both Hubby and I in the cart but the bigger mini we went out with last week was walking and little Wiseguy was trotting to keep up with him. I would like to go a little faster and a little farther and pull the weight of Hubby and I a little easier.

I've been watching your progress because a bigger horse does seem a bit intimidating but I so hope to do it anyway.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2012)

Renolizzie said:


> Thanks for the progress report. I am probably going to get another mini but it definitely has to be bigger than Wiseguy who is only 31 1/2 inches tall. He can pull both Hubby and I in the cart but the bigger mini we went out with last week was walking and little Wiseguy was trotting to keep up with him. I would like to go a little faster and a little farther and pull the weight of Hubby and I a little easier.
> 
> I've been watching your progress because a bigger horse does seem a bit intimidating but I so hope to do it anyway.


It is amazing what a couple of extra inches tall can make! My friends I drive with are wondering whether we will be able to drive together once Tipsey gets going well. We are taking it slow, as safety is my main concern. My goal is a steady, reliable driving horse.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 19, 2012)

Marsha she looks great.

Taking it slow to get her solid is the best way to go! Congratulations with all of your well-done work.


----------

